# Prince has gone in for his operation.



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

So today was the day to see the specialist for Prince's luxating patella. We had to travel 18 miles to Liverpool to go to Rutland house hospital, not to far but not close either. My boyfriend had got the times mixed up so we got there at two when the appointment wasn't till four!! Anyway we finally got to see the orthepedic who noticed straight away his right knee when Prince walked. He talked us through the procedure and the pros and cons and everything else about the op. He said he would only do one leg at a time and that he doesn't think the left is in a state for surgery and to see how that one is. We thought we was only there for a consultation and right at the end he said he'd leave us to discuss but if we are happy to go ahead with the surgery to leave Prince there and they can do it in the morning. He was really nice and has such a good background knowledge of this condition and he seemed so.. Genuine, so we was quite happy to leave him in his hands and let him have the op while he's young so he can have the best prognosis possible. It was so horrible leaving him there, as soon as I got back to the car I burst out in tears and was crying for half the journey home  I feel so mean, but like my boyfriend says you have to be cruel to be kind. We can't collect him now till Thursday sometime! Two nights without him! I'm lying in bed now just feeling so lost without him cuddled up next to me thankfully the secutary phoned my insurance and confirmed that they could claim straight from them, it was £1700 I didn't have! If they couldn't of claimed direct I would of found the money some how. 

So now I'm waiting for the phone call tomorrow to say the surgery went well and everything's ok! Keep thinking about him being there with a load of strangers  jus want to cuddle him. The specialist said you'll only notice his left leg when his right is completely better because they will only limp on their weakest leg, but hopefully he won't limp and he won't need the left leg operated on too! 

Shall update when I hear anything and will post more threads and photos when I collect him so I can share my experience with anybody who would like advice. I'm glad they offered to do it then because if I took him home I don't think I would of took him back lol.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Aww, hang in there! It sounds like you listened and made the best decision for Prince. Thinking of you all, Debby, Raisin, Mia & Lily


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Damn, you are one strong mama.....you are in my prayers <3 i really hope everything will be fine now.. Can you tell a little about what he said about pro and cons on operating vs. not operating? If you have time...xoxo..


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Course I can, It's 5:21AM and I keep waking up  missing my little man.
The PROS of having the op was that he would have a quick recovery period because he is young and his leg would go back to being a normal functioning leg - no pain or slipping. He would have the same chance as any other dog without patella luxation in getting arthiritus.
The CONS would be that the pins that are being put into his bones he could reject (the bone ad knee would be healed in four weeks so if this happens they just take them out) 
Another con would be that he may dislocate his knee, this is very rare though.

There aren't really any PROS as to not having the surgery, you could say that he doesn't have to go through the pain but he kind of goes through pain now when he limps.
The CONS would be that he would eventually wear away the cartlidge on his knee cap which would then become extremely painful as it'll be bone rubbing on bone and with all the nerve tendons in your bones he probably wouldn't walk it being that painful.
Another would be that he would more then likely get arthiritus in his legs which again would be very painful.

Looking at all the pros and cons I am definitely glad I chose surgery, I'd rather him go through a few weeks of pain that's getting better now then going through the rest of his life in pain that's getting worse.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, just to reassure you my Bella had her LP surgery at Rutland House and we are delighted with her results. Ian Barclay performed her Op. The care she was given was second to none and the aftercare is excellent too, feel free to phone them anytime day or night if you need reassurance on anything, there is always someone to help you.


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

I feel like I have left Prince in great hands, the people were so nice there. He's having the op by Duncan (his second name has gone right out of my head) how old was Bella when she had the surgery? And how long was her recovery? So scared to bring him home


----------



## joyee_21 (Oct 21, 2013)

I will be praying for Prince's fast recovery. God bless you both

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

thoughts and prayers


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

JenniferChi said:


> I feel like I have left Prince in great hands, the people were so nice there. He's having the op by Duncan (his second name has gone right out of my head) how old was Bella when she had the surgery? And how long was her recovery? So scared to bring him home


Bella was 2 when she had surgery and her recovery was pretty uneventful, Bella was allowed/encouraged to weight bear immediately after surgery and this did make things a lot easier than I expected. I set up a playpen for her with everything she needed for when she was resting. The one thing they were strict on was ensuring there was no jumping on or off furniture or going up and down stairs so I was very vigilant about that and bought a couple of little ramps to aid her. I have a couple of steps down to my garden so I used to carry her down them and then she would gently potter for a few mins and go to the loo. Bella was allowed a five min walk daily for the first week then ten mins for the second etc until by about week six she was back to her normal walks. I was very prompt with her pain relief for the first few weeks ensuring she was comfortable at all times. I can honestly say it wasn't as bad as I had imagined it to be and her quality of life is so much better now.


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Just a quick update, just had the call to say Prince is out of surgery and everything went ok! Can't pick him up till tea time tomorrow though


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Ahh, glad everything has gone well. Please do keep us updated. My Delilah has been told she has LP in both legs but only grade 1 & 2. My vet did say it was better to operate earlier rather than later but I'm sooo scared for her. 
I bet you cant wait for tomorrow. Prince will be so happy to see you.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

How is everything with him now? We are thinking of you Prince charming <3

Thank you for the info......it's a hard life


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Thank you Lisa T you have really reassured me. I hope he has a fast recovery too!

I'm going to phone the place soon and just see how he's getting on. Just can't believe i can't pick him up till tomorrow tea time  So unfair! They said on the phone before that he was already coming round from the anaesthetic and was going to try him with something to eat later on.. Will post an update as soon as i've phoned. These next 24 hours are going to go so slow, so scared to bring him home though.
Thanks for everyones wishes.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

My Prince wishes your Prince a very speedy recovery. Thinking about you!


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

The lines are shut and i can't phone now until 10AM tomorrow morning  so upset, just want to know how he is doing!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

glad all has gone ok .... really he is in the best place I insisted on bringing my girl home after her patella op and really I should have left her overnight as they wanted me to hes in the best place...wishing him a speedy recovery


----------



## TinaGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

I'll be praying for your prince. ...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Thinking of you and Prince...glad his surgery went well..you both will feel better once he gets home.


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Hollowaysal said:


> Ahh, glad everything has gone well. Please do keep us updated. My Delilah has been told she has LP in both legs but only grade 1 & 2. My vet did say it was better to operate earlier rather than later but I'm sooo scared for her.
> I bet you cant wait for tomorrow. Prince will be so happy to see you.


Choosing to go through with the surgery was such a hard decision but the best one I made, prince has LP in both his back legs but his right is worse then his left (he occasionally limps on his right) the surgeon thought it was the best idea to only do his right now as he may not need his left doing. He doesn't agree with doing both legs at once incase there is a complication. It has taken several weeks to make this choice but like I said I'm glad because at the end of it all he will be back to his usual self and I wouldn't have to worry about him getting pains in his legs when he's older. I will keep updated as much as I can, I hope you can make a decision for your little doggy too. I was so scared for him but I'm so glad he's on the road to recovery now, just hope it's a fast one!


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Prince is home!   Posted a new thread if anybody would like to read.


----------



## Zoe76 (Oct 23, 2013)

I had a cavalier that had both hers done in back legs. It's horrible to think of your dog going through it but you will be amazed at how well they recover.


----------



## Lilys Mum (Sep 25, 2013)

Yay! So glad he's home, give him a big cuddle from me xx


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

So glad he's only had to have one done, he's walking 'ok' just holding his poorly leg up 
Thank you everyone for your kind messages.


----------

